# Routing small pieces of timber



## colbra (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi everyone this is my first input to your forum and what I would like to discuss is routing small pieces of timber. I like to make model cars and trucks as in the plans of the company of toy and joys some of the pieces are quiet small. I am a bit apprehensive about machining them I have a small router table with a Makita variable speed router operated by a foot switch. 
The small round over bits I use fit through a tight fitting hole that I can alter with collets that I have made out of MDF, there is just enough clearance about 2mm.
I have a peg that I bear the pieces against and can pull it and move it around the bit in an ark to get some support. Other pieces I hold with small Jorgensen clamps I still have all the tops of my fingers but I am not sure for how much longer is there anyone that can add or improve to this method and practice
Regards Colbra Colin


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Col and welcome to the router forum. I can't help you, but someone will be along that can.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Welcome to the router forums. 

There are small parts holders on the market that may be of some help to you. Many do use the wood screw clamps as holders as well. They are just as good. I'm sure others will chime in soon enough.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

+1 on using a wood screw clamp such as below. If you are going to be routing on the end grain of a small piece, consider clamping in a backing piece so the fibers are supported as the bit moves off the end. 

Another option if the cut is straight, is to build/buy a small coping sled and clamp to that. The sled can either run against the fence or use a miter slot. In my opinion, running against the fence is more versatile.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Colbra.


----------



## colbra (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi all thanks for the welcome, RW they are the same type of clamp that I use, will take your advice on board sounds like a good idea. Doc when I can send in some pics I will show how I burn my scraps I have made a chip heater out of a 9lb gas cylinder works a treat can even use it for a cooker as well comes in handy when Im in the dog house.
Regards colbra Col


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hi Col,

While going through as many websites as possible I found this.
Perhaps it will help you.

WoodNet.net - The Woodworker's Online Resource - Routing Small Pieces

I can't help any more than that since I'm not routing big pieces yet.... <grin>

Good luck.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi colbra


One of your mates (Harry Sin) has got many members to make a ski jig,that will do the job safe,,,the real key to keeping your fingers and parts is not but them by the router bit..at any time..or to use any holding device on the router table.

The ski jig and the hold down box will hold any small part in place so you do your thing to it with the router ,,,,

I will say I have use many hold down devices and the ski jig puts most of them to same...

Many wood workers like to put in slots,that is always tricky on the router table but the ski jig makes safe and easy job...

see below..






colbra said:


> Hi everyone this is my first input to your forum and what I would like to discuss is routing small pieces of timber. I like to make model cars and trucks as in the plans of the company of toy and joys some of the pieces are quiet small. I am a bit apprehensive about machining them I have a small router table with a Makita variable speed router operated by a foot switch.
> The small round over bits I use fit through a tight fitting hole that I can alter with collets that I have made out of MDF, there is just enough clearance about 2mm.
> I have a peg that I bear the pieces against and can pull it and move it around the bit in an ark to get some support. Other pieces I hold with small Jorgensen clamps I still have all the tops of my fingers but I am not sure for how much longer is there anyone that can add or improve to this method and practice
> Regards Colbra Colin


----------



## colbra (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi every body I have been off line for a couple of days so I am back again now


----------



## colbra (Jun 18, 2009)

*Thanks*

OPPS! Hit enter key anyway like I said I was down for a while and could not reply to the forum I would like to thank you all for your input 

regards colbra


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, I've just posted a small ski project on the new signs forum


----------



## SE18 (Apr 6, 2009)

Harry,

Do you have a link to the New Signs Forum. Can't seem to find it.

Hi Colbra,

I am beginning to do small projects with table and plunge router. I stress BEGINNER.

There's a lot I want to do as I model 7/8 scale trains (near doll-=house size). I'm going to be turning a lot of parts for figures and trains and stuff in the near future.

Here's a link where you can see that a router can even be used to turn wheels.

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/13775-anyone-do-small-craft-projects-router.html

Here's a partly finished figure (7/8 scale ruler beside it, along with scratchbuilt steel critter locomotive) that I'm working on to mass produce using router










Here's a 2foot Maine Plymouth locomotive that I will be using the router to make copies of










and, here's a video of it after paint and a 33" long wood boxcar I made

YouTube - critter

so you see, there are many possibilities, using templates, jigs and so on


----------

